# where is the rdc antenna found?



## docvb (Dec 6, 2004)

2012 X5 35d with tpms malfunction. had the tire units checked and are OK. Now have purchased the rdc antenna but I can't find where the unit is installed? Anyone know from experience?

Its NOT under the chassis on the drivers side like the last generation X5, nor is in inside the rear bumper like the 5 class--although the keyfob antenna is there. my next check will be inside the driver's front wheel well under the liner.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

docvb said:


> 2012 X5 35d with tpms malfunction. had the tire units checked and are OK. Now have purchased the rdc antenna but I can't find where the unit is installed? Anyone know from experience?
> 
> Its NOT under the chassis on the drivers side like the last generation X5, nor is in inside the rear bumper like the 5 class--although the keyfob antenna is there. my next check will be inside the driver's front wheel well under the liner.


try realoem.com


----------



## docvb (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahh, but the diagram is not particularly helpful, just showing the unit, holder and plug, not the whereabouts on the vehicle.


----------



## docvb (Dec 6, 2004)

Found It! But didn't fix my problem.

The antenna is just above the rear antiroll bar behind the differential under the midline of the rear of the vehicle. For some reasons, the manuals claim it to be under the driver's side floor under the bellypan shields. Wrong. I checked twice, as well as under the passenger side once. Damn.


----------

